# New to HK course



## ChrisRoseHK (May 12, 2011)

Hello all,

I am Christopher. I am an English teacher and a charity has asked me to design a course for new immigrants to Kong to Kong.

I am not sure of the posting length limit here, so I will try and post the course content thought of thus far, later.

In the mean time, perhaps some of you can share your ideas of what new immigrants to HK might like and need to know 

Many thanks in advance

Christopher
website RoseEnglish


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ChrisRoseHK said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am Christopher. I am an English teacher and a charity has asked me to design a course for new immigrants to Kong to Kong.
> 
> ...


I lived in HK for 13 years(left 2 years ago)and when we 1st arrived,there was nothing like what you are proposing... it was all "leg work" and asking people. If you are talking about a website, then the public transport system (MTR, KCR, buses...the ever confusing minibus services, which taxi[red, green or blue where they operate and cannot ]. ferry services). Housing rental, where and how much it costs. Even simple things such as what are the main supermarkets (park´n shop, wellcome,crc.... and others) the difference between Temple st market and Fa Yuen st. market.... ask anything... and the only stupid question was the one you needed to ask but didn´t:ranger:


----------



## ChrisRoseHK (May 12, 2011)

I completely agree
I will post my list as I get it neater.

Many thanks for the prompt reply.

Chris


----------

